# Hose Connection Loose and Leaking



## jc123 (Dec 19, 2011)

The hose that connects to my air compressor just started leaking. I noticed that it's very loose at the leak location. From everything I can tell there is no way to tighten it at leak location. I've included an image of the connector with arrow showing where it's leaking. Can this be repaired? Is it best to cut the hose and start over with a new connector? Thanks.


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Might as well cut it off.
Replace with a hose barb. 
Could also use a nipple and hose clamp.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

a shop that builds hydrolic hoses can use that same style and crimp it on


----------



## pawon (Dec 26, 2011)

If it's leaking there, there's no way you can fix it yourself.

Cedgo and 89yt12 both give good suggestions. it's up to you...

Pawon


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

cedgo said:


> Might as well cut it off.
> Replace with a hose barb.
> Could also use a nipple and hose clamp.


Ditto, should be able to get them at Most Auto Parts stores or Home Depot/Lowes.


----------

